# Music with people dancing in the video



## Dalia (Jun 23, 2018)

Bonjour, like the title said.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## SeaGal (Jun 23, 2018)

Worth watching all the way to the end - such talent Michael had...so sad.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## SeaGal (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## del (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## SeaGal (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## SeaGal (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## del (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## SeaGal (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 24, 2018)

I love to watch my late beautiful precious Steve Sanders dance in this video so much!


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly

P.S. Steve is the one who does the song's leading.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 24, 2018)

*Bodyrock - Moby*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 24, 2018)

*Safe And Sound - Capital Cities*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 24, 2018)

*Lose Yourself To Dance - Daft Punk*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 24, 2018)

*Thinkin' 'Bout Somethin' - Hanson*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 24, 2018)

*Wish I Knew You - The Revivalists*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 24, 2018)

*Days Go By - Dirty Vegas*


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 24, 2018)

*Breakin'... There's No Stoppin' Us - Ollie & Jerry*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 24, 2018)

*Since I Left You - The Avalanches*


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 24, 2018)

*Flashdance... What A Feeling - Irene Cara*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 24, 2018)

*Lambada - Kaoma*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 24, 2018)

*Safety Dance - Men Without Hats*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 24, 2018)

*Gonna Get Over You - Sara Bareilles*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 24, 2018)

*Anna Sun - Walk The Moon*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 24, 2018)

*Bust A Move - Young MC*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 24, 2018)

*Raspberry Beret - Prince*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 24, 2018)

*The Bird - Morris Day and the Time*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 24, 2018)

*It's Like That - Run-DMC vs. Jason Nevins*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 24, 2018)

*Praise You - Fatboy Slim*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 24, 2018)

*The Rockafeller Skank - Fatboy Slim*


----------



## skye (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 24, 2018)

*A Little Less Conversation - Elvis Presley vs. Junkie XL*


----------



## skye (Jun 24, 2018)

one more with Ann? and with Sinatra and  with Gene Kelly and all of them!

ok


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 24, 2018)

*Somersault - Zero featuring Sia*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 24, 2018)

*We'll Be Together - Sting*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 24, 2018)

*Anna - Will Butler*


----------



## skye (Jun 24, 2018)

Totally amazing Gregory Hines solo in White Nights.........

RIP Gregory you were the best!


----------



## skye (Jun 24, 2018)

Great  music routine....great movie....
short and sweet LOL


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 25, 2018)

*Take A Giant Step - The Monkees*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 25, 2018)

*You're The One That I Want - Olivia Newton-John & John Travolta*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 25, 2018)

*Atomic - Blondie*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 25, 2018)

*Lazy Eye - Silversun Pickups*


----------



## TheParser (Jun 25, 2018)

This computer-illiterate senior citizen  cannot link to his favorite YouTube music  video, but if he could, it would be Rod Stewart's "Downtown Train."


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## SeaGal (Jun 25, 2018)

TheParser said:


> This computer-illiterate senior citizen  cannot link to his favorite YouTube music  video, but if he could, it would be Rod Stewart's "Downtown Train."


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 26, 2018)

*Roam - The B-52s*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 26, 2018)

*Walk The Dinosaur - Was (Not Was)*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 26, 2018)

*Walk Like An Egyptian - The Bangles*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 26, 2018)

*Take Me Back To Your House - Basement Jaxx featuring Martina Bang*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 26, 2018)

*Let Forever Be - The Chemical Brothers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 26, 2018)

*What You Know - Two Door Cinema Club*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 26, 2018)

*Pork And Beans - Weezer*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 26, 2018)

*Here It Goes Again - OK Go*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 26, 2018)

*Bad - Michael Jackson*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 26, 2018)

*Fat - Weird Al Yankovic*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 26, 2018)

*Not If You Were The Last Junkie On Earth - The Dandy Warhols*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 26, 2018)

*Living In America - James Brown*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 26, 2018)

*Time Warp - Rocky Horror Picture Show*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 26, 2018)

*So Long, Farewell - The Sound of Music*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 27, 2018)

*Love Is A Battlefield - Pat Benatar*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 27, 2018)

*Fall Down - Toad The Wet Sprocket*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 27, 2018)

*Cotton Eye Joe - Rednex*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 27, 2018)

*Penny On The Train Track - Ben Kweller*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 27, 2018)

*Footloose - Kenny Loggins*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 27, 2018)

*Happy - Pharrell Williams*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 27, 2018)

*Love Don't Let Me Go (Walking Away) - David Guetta vs The Egg*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 27, 2018)

*I'm Still Standing - Elton John*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 27, 2018)

*Come On Over (All I Want Is You) - Christina Aguilera*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 27, 2018)

*I See You Baby {Fatboy Slim remix} - Groove Armada*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 27, 2018)

*Galvanize - The Chemical Brothers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 27, 2018)

*Better Off Alone - Alice DJ*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 27, 2018)

*Waiting For Tonight - Jennifer Lopez*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 27, 2018)

*Seventeen - Ladytron*


----------



## Care4all (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 27, 2018)

*Miami - Will Smith*


----------



## Care4all (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 27, 2018)

*Weapon Of Choice - Fatboy Slim*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 27, 2018)

*Catch My Disease - Ben Lee*


----------



## Care4all (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## Care4all (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## Care4all (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## Care4all (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## sparky (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## konradv (Jun 29, 2018)

Cliff Nobles & Co.- The Horse


----------



## konradv (Jun 29, 2018)

10,000 Maniacs- Like the Weather


----------



## konradv (Jun 29, 2018)

Bluegrass Clog Dancing


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 30, 2018)

*It's A Beautiful Day - Michael Buble*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 30, 2018)

*Mickey - Toni Basil*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 30, 2018)

*I Kill Giants - The Naked And Famous*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 30, 2018)

*Gypsy - Fleetwood Mac*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 30, 2018)

*These Boots Are Made For Walking - Nancy Sinatra*


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 5, 2018)

*The French Mistake - From "Blazing Saddles"*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 5, 2018)

*Images Of Heaven - Peter Godwin* (fan-made video)


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 5, 2018)

*Some People - Belouis Some*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 5, 2018)

*Little Colonel Bojangles Dance*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 5, 2018)

*1234 - Feist*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 5, 2018)

*U Can't Touch This - MC Hammer*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 5, 2018)

*Jumpin Jive - Cab Calloway and the Nicholas Brothers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 5, 2018)

*Why Can't I Be You? - The Cure*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 5, 2018)

*No Rain - Blind Melon*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 5, 2018)

*Been Caught Stealing - Jane's Addiction*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 6, 2018)

*Poison - Bell Biv DeVoe*


----------



## Dalia (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 2, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


>


Pretty good


----------



## konradv (Jun 2, 2019)

Haddaway- What Is Love


Elvis Presley- His Latest Flame


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 2, 2019)

*Young Turks - Rod Stewart*


----------



## konradv (Jun 2, 2019)

Neil Young- Harvest Moon


----------



## the other mike (Jun 4, 2019)




----------

